# whats the average price for a groomer to charge?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just curious because my mom wants me to go get dexter professionaly groomed. not sure why LOL. she feels that since the warmer weather is coming, it would be uncomfy for him to keep his long hair. i heard they charge average about $50, $60? i dont think i trust petsmart groomers though haha, there's 1 by my house which i know the person whose in charge of the place...wondering where to go hmm


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well Frankie and Ben go once a month to the Petsmart Groomers. I love them there! They each get their nails grinded, bath, condition and blow dry. They get their anal glands done if necessary and I have a sanitary shave done also because their hair is so long back their if you know what I mean.
It cost $35 each.
I have never had their actual coat trimmed. Are you going to trim Dexter's coat? How would you have it cut?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Well Frankie and Ben go once a month to the Petsmart Groomers. I love them there! They each get their nails grinded, bath, condition and blow dry. They get their anal glands done if necessary and I have a sanitary shave done also because their hair is so long back their if you know what I mean.
> It cost $35 each.
> I have never had their actual coat trimmed. Are you going to trim Dexter's coat? How would you have it cut?


hmm! not sure what i wanna do with his hair. i thought a little trim was the idea of longhair especially? i also need his butthair gone too, poopy messy sometimes ICKY poo lol! :hello1:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I just take mine to the groomers to get their nails clipped, I give them their baths, clean their ears etc. It's much easier with SC's. My daughter routinely takes her Cockapoo for the works, including a shave down (she has a poodle coat so it's gets nasty when it starts to grow out) and it costs her around $55.00. That's not at PetsMart. She went there once and they did a terrible job. Now she goes to a groomer by her house that operates out of a Vet's office and is very pleased with the results.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I take chico to Pet Co. and love the groomer. He has his nails clipped, bath, brushing, teeth brushed,ears cleaned... he is short hair so no clipping. These are items I don't like doing myself or have trouble doing since I am on Chemo treatments and don't have much strength....so I am glad to let someone else do them once a month....  the cost is $50...


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

When I had my toy poodle, it would cost me about $35 when I took her to be groomed, which included nail clip, hair cut, bath and smell-good, and ears cleaned. She also did a monthly flea treatment for me, which was $10, but included in that price of $35, so I guess just the grooming was $25. But we live in a small town here and this groomer runs her own business next to her home, so I'm assuming she might not be charging as much as other places might.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Its about £25 - £35 in London!!!! Just trim his bum up.. he looks so lovely all long haired!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i wouldnt have Elise hair cut!! But i take Tinkerbell to a groomers near mine who charge £25 to do everything. x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I think its about £20 at my groomers for a bath and nail clip...my mum trims Twigs pants for free tho


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a groomer (been for over 7 years) and only charge $25 and that includes bath, nail, ear cleaning, trimming of the slippers(feet) and if the owner wants a sanitary clip, neating up the stray hairs and trimming the pants only if they want it. Please be warned that if you shave his hair off you will ruin the coat. It may cause the coat to come in stiff and wiry feeling or may grow back patchy and may not grow back to look like a normal long coat chi! Chihuahua coats are not like other dog coats and are not meant to be shaved unless absolutly nessary. If you have any other questions about grooming feel free to ask.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

oh noooo! Dexter would be so unhappy with his lovely coat taken away 
trim around feet, a bit around the ears and pants--okay. but not his whole coat!
what is grandma thinking?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Pidge I love when you post about your mother -LOL !!

I just got an e-mail from a pet supply shop here that has a self-service bath area--yes they charge you to go there and wash your own dog--
People with big dogs go there the most I'd say.
They are doing nails--clip is $ 20 and clip & Grind is $30---

All Pet-Smart are different it denpends on the people working and store/salon management. Kioana works at one and she is brilliant !!

The independant groomers at shops here charge about $ 75 for a bath, ears, nails. Then a bit for triming and other extras.

maybe if you don't like the Petsmart you could go to a groomer once and then see if you could do it yourself. Learn to trim his pants and ears...

Good luck.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry for the graphic image here.... don't read if you can't stand the laugh.......
but......
I was reading this post and started laughing (at work too!!)... I can't imagine someone coming at my bum with a set of noisy clippers......poor Dexter.......LMAO!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

well in the UK I had Cookie washed, cut, dried, deoderised, brushed for £25. I've never smelt him so fresh. Even after I've washed him he was never as fresh. I couldn't stop smelling him lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

oh I meant to say pige I've read horror stories about long haired chi's hair all being chopped off. I told the groomer exactly what I wanted cut. I made sure they knew.


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

we go to Petco (usually) and it's always about $24 for the full treatment - nails, bath, brush, glands, etc. with a coupon I've gotten it down to about $14. other grooming shops in the area cost about $20-$30. this is in southern california. when i visit my parents in oregon my dog is $14 for a complete treatment. i think prices vary according to region more than size. the cost seems way to high, given that he's a shorthaired 5 pounder, but I'm too lazy to do it myself


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Noooooooo dont cut all of dexter's hair off. he's a stunning boy just as he is!!

xx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

at petsmart it's 25.99 for a long coat chihuahua
and i keep the hair on my chis durning summer and winter


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy gets a bath, her ears plucked, a sanitary shave, ears cleaned, her butt fuzz trimmed (or she gets poop stuck in it) and nails cut for $24.99


----------

